# Probleme bei Cookies setzen



## Heike (27. Jul 2005)

Hallo Programmierer,
ich habe ein Problem.
Ich möchte einen Webshop machen und die Daten per Javascript in den Warenkorb legen.
Die Artikeldaten werden per cookie gespeichert und auf der Warenkorbseite wieder ausgelesen.
Dann wird der Cookie bei einer Bestellung als PHP-Formular gesendet.
Das klappt alles super, nur:
Problem1: Unter der Artikelliste wird immer 'Apache=(Dann eine lange Nummer) angezeigt.
Problem2: Warenkorb leeren funktioniert auch nicht. Die Artikel bleiben immer im Cookie stehen.


```
Der Code zum erstellen des Cookies:

document.cookie = 'meincookie2=meinwert2; expires=Thu, 01-Jan-3070 00:00:01 GMT;';

Der Code zum schreiben in den Cookie:

document.cookie = '
Bestellung=Artikeldaten'; 

Der Code zum löschen des Cookies:

document.cookie = 'meincookie2=meinwert2; expires=Thu, 01-Jan-1970 00:00:01 GMT;';

Warum wird Apache angezeigt und was bedeutet das?
Den Cookie gebe ich mit    "document.write(document.cookie);"  aus.
```
Warum löscht sich der Cookie nicht mehr, damit der Warenkorb leer wird?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank.


Heike


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2005)

JAva ist NICHT Java Script
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16921

ist es so schwer den post direkt über dir zu lesen ????


----------



## Stephan (29. Jul 2005)

Sorry, aber bei so einer Antwort könntet ihr euch auch des Topic JavaScript ganz sparen! Gab es irgendeinen Anlass hier so rum zu maulen? Hätte jemand eine JS-Frage in ein Java-Topic geschrieben - ok. Aber so... :noe:


----------

